# spiced nuts, 3 recipies from McCormick



## lisacsco (May 6, 2007)

*1st recipie: *

*Spiced Nuts* 
*





*







1/3 cup sugar
2 teaspoons McCormick® Ground Cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon McCormick® Ground Allspice 
1/2 teaspoon McCormick® Season-All® Seasoned Salt 
1 egg white
3 cups mixed nuts, such as almonds, cashews, peanuts and pecans


1. Preheat oven to 250°F. Beat egg white in large bowl until foamy. Mix sugar, cinnamon, allspice and Season-All in small bowl. Add nuts; toss to coat well. Add spice mixture; toss to coat nuts evenly. 2. Spread nuts in single layer on lightly greased baking sheet.
3. Bake 1 hour, stirring once. Cool slightly and break apart. Cool completely. Store in airtight container up to 2 weeks.

*2nd recipie:*

*Cinnamon Glazed Walnuts* 
*




*






1/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons McCormick Gourmet selection Cinnamon Siagon
1/8 teaspoon McCormick Red Pepper, Gound Cayenne
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 egg white
2 cups walnut halves

1. Preheat oven to 250°F. Mix sugar, cinnamon, red pepper and salt in small bowl; set aside. 
2. Beat egg white in medium bowl until foamy. Add walnuts; toss to coat. Add spice mixture; toss to coat nuts evenly. Spread nuts in a single layer on greased baking sheet. 
3. Bake 1 hour, stirring nuts after 30 minutes. Cool slightly and break apart. Cool completely and store in airtight container up to 2 weeks.


*3rd recipie:*


*Spiced Pecans* 






1/3 cup sugar
2 teaspoons McCormick Pumpkin Pie spice
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 egg white
3 cups pecan halves


1. Preheat oven to 250°F. Beat egg white in large bowl until foamy. Mix sugar, pumpkin pie spice and salt in small bowl. Add nuts; toss to coat well. Add spice mixture; toss to coat nuts evenly. 
2. Spread nuts in single layer on lightly greased baking sheet.
3. Bake 1 hour, stirring once. Cool slightly and break apart. Cool completely. Store in airtight container up to 2 weeks.

My Mom and I have made these before, and they are great! Everyone in our family loves them.  Now I can not wait to make them with the smoker!!!


Lisa


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Lisa -

I have a collection of smoked nut recipes always looking for a new one!


----------



## lisacsco (May 6, 2007)

You're the one who got thinking outside the box ( no pun intended ) telling me about smokin chex mix!!  I was just at Wal Mart looking at spices when I ran across this on the back of the allspice.  I had forgotten about making them and thought it would good on the smoker!!

Lisa :)


----------



## deejaydebi (May 7, 2007)

We had people selling smoked nuts from one of the nut recipes I posted a while back. Try it you'll like it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've decided you can smoke just about anything you can think up!


----------



## jeffj (Mar 13, 2010)

We have a couple of black walnut trees on our property. Was wondering what to do with them other than use the mower to hurl them across the yard. These recipes look good, will have to give them a try this fall.


----------

